# Pork shoulder vs Pork butt?



## da toad (Sep 3, 2015)

Couldn't find a pork butt this morning.  They did have some boneless pork shoulders.  Traffic was a cluster F down in the zoo 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   so I bought a 13.5 lb shoulder.   I assume I can smoke it same as a pork butt or did I just throw my money away? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You long time smokers please inform.....thanks.


----------



## mfreel (Sep 3, 2015)

It's the same stuff.  You'll also see it as Boston Butt.  13 lbs is huge!  Is that correct?


----------



## da toad (Sep 3, 2015)

mfreel said:


> It's the same stuff.  You'll also see it as Boston Butt.  13 lbs is huge!  Is that correct?


Ya...13.5 lbs.  It was from Costco and it is plastic cryo packed.  It does look like there might be two shoulder in there but the package just gives the weight.  I'm new at this smoking business and just don't know much.  What is the typical size for a shoulder or a butt if there is one?...thanks.


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 3, 2015)

I'd guess it's 2 separate boneless butts. That's usually how Costco sells them.


----------



## da toad (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks guys.....now i have to figure out a recipe and time and temp. The learning curve is steep but so far so good with ribs and chicken....thanks again.  Any suggestion for a rub?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2015)

If you plan to smoke the Butt at 225-250°F, figure 2 hours per pound. At 250-275, 1.5 hours per pound is common. You can smoke straight through or foil at an IT around 165° and go back in the smoker, or oven at 300°F, to an IT of 205. Let it rest 30-60 minutes or up to 5 hours in a cooler. 

Some of my fav recipes...

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*  (All Purpose)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder* (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup

Apply your desired amount of Rub to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator over night.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Rub and go into your pre-heated Smoker...

Note*...Some Chili Powders can be pretty Hot. McCormick and Spice Island are Mild...

*Carolina Q Dust*  

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder 

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1T Mustard Powder

1T Grnd. Black Pepper

1T Grnd. White Pepper

1tsp Cayenne Pepper, or more as desired.

1tsp Grd. Cumin

1tsp Dry Thyme, rubbed

Makes about 1 Cup. This has some Heat from the the jar but mellows when Smoked. If not into Hot, reduce the Black, White and Cayenne Pepper.

Apply your desired amount of Dust to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator overnight.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Dust and go into your pre-heated Smoker...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip*  add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ


----------



## usaftrevor87 (Sep 3, 2015)

http://amazingribs.com/recipes/porknography/pork_cuts.html

This article has everything you need to know. I'd browse the entire website. It is my go to for How Tos, tips, & Tricks!


----------



## da toad (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks guys.  I'm fishing tomorrow.  Traveling on  Saturday.  Looks like I'll be smoking with something you folks suggested.  I will be sure to take pictures and post the results.  Thanks again .


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Sep 4, 2015)

DA TOAD said:


> Ya...13.5 lbs.  It was from Costco and it is plastic cryo packed.  It does look like there might be two shoulder in there but the package just gives the weight.  I'm new at this smoking business and just don't know much.  What is the typical size for a shoulder or a butt if there is one?...thanks.


I've bought these before from Costco - there are two in that package.  They cook just fine.


----------



## joe black (Sep 4, 2015)

An excellent rub or sauce can be made from Jeff's recipes.  The recipes are available on this site.  They are very good like the recipe, but they are structured in such a way that you can add more sweet or more heat to suit your taste.  Also, the proceeds from the recipes go to support this site.  A very good thing.  Go for it, you will like them.  Joe


----------



## vwaldoguy (Sep 4, 2015)

So are those 2 butts individually wrapped in the package?  Was wondering if you could smoke 1 and freeze one of they were individually wrapped.


----------



## hank2000 (Sep 5, 2015)

Just smoke one and put the other in the freezer you can put it in a 2 gal zip lock bag or freezer paper and it will keep for 3 or 4 months


----------



## smokin phil (Sep 5, 2015)

usaftrevor87 said:


> http://amazingribs.com/recipes/porknography/pork_cuts.html
> 
> This article has everything you need to know. I'd browse the entire website. It is my go to for How Tos, tips, & Tricks!



Take that site with a grain of salt. Not all his info is 100% correct.


----------



## usaftrevor87 (Sep 5, 2015)

Smokin Phil said:


> Take that site with a grain of salt. Not all his info is 100% correct.



Oh really? I have never heard anyone say that before. I mean I know techniques, recipes, & general opinions will vary, but the science & technical info all seemed spot on. What have you found that wasn't correct?


----------



## smokin phil (Sep 5, 2015)

usaftrevor87 said:


> Oh really? I have never heard anyone say that before. I mean I know techniques, recipes, & general opinions will vary, but the science & technical info all seemed spot on. What have you found that wasn't correct?



He basically  says you can't safely cold smoke. Here's where: http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/cold_smoking.html

In my opinion, he is wrong.


----------



## usaftrevor87 (Sep 5, 2015)

I suppose I could see where you are coming from. I don't think though he is saying you can't cold smoke, but merely saying if you are going to cold smoke MEATS make sure you know what the hell you are doing haha and because of the risks he isn't going to give tips. Which from a liability standpoint kind of makes sense. 
I didn't really see anything in the article that was "wrong" per say, but I can see where you are coming from. 
It is good advice though. A friend of mine cold smoked his own venison sausage (i think it was) & ended up in the hospital with food poisoning. He is assuming it was from that & Listeria is no joke.


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Sep 5, 2015)

vwaldoguy said:


> So are those 2 butts individually wrapped in the package? Was wondering if you could smoke 1 and freeze one of they were individually wrapped.


they are not individually wrapped, but I usually open the package as soon as I get it home and repack them individually if I am not using both.  Plastic wrap and a freezer zip lock bag and into the freezer till I need it.


----------

